# China says LeBron commercial insults national dignity



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

China has banned a Nike television commercial showing NBA star LeBron James fighting a cartoon kung fu master, saying it insults national dignity.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

cry me a river


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I like these commercials. They're original and creative when speaking of ways to advertise a shoe.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

One of the first thoughts I had when I saw the commercial for the first time, was A) it's cool, and #2) this is a not-so-subtle attempt by NIKE to focus on one of the the largest markets in the world, the Asian market, using one of the hottest athletes in the world.

Guess I was wrong.... heh, heh... and so was the NIKE ad maker....

NIKE Ad Producer: "Gentlemen, I think we came up with a really hot commercial that will excite interest here in the states, and will also drive up sales for your large Asian market."

NIKE Ad Executives: "Brilliant!"

NIKE CEO: "Excellant work... I love it!"

....sometime later.....

Recent news reports out of the far east state that the new LeBron James "Kung-fu" NIKE commercial is offensive to the People's Republic of China.

NIKE CEO: "WHAT THE HILL WHERE THEY THINKING? Fire that Ad Agency IMMEDIATELY! Oh, and I'm gonna retire too..."


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 8, 2004)

lol what lame people


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hmmm...whooooops.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, this isn't surprising, it was mentioned months ago when the ads leaked that they could be construed as insulting to certain Chinese "dignitaries".


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a cool ad, like the ending when he alley oops through that guys chest. They always show this at the end of the Australian Basketball Games on the big-screen, it's awesome. That and the one in the chapel with the mad dunks and passes to like Dr. J and ****


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

"Okay USA." :laugh:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/optimist_nets_041207.html


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> "Okay USA." :laugh:


:rofl:

"American do tricks with bricks"


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The Japanese Shoe monopoly known as NIKE could not care less Who they offend.. As long as they make their Billions.. I have seen the Chamber of fear ads. I think they are playing up kids' fascination with video games. I'm not from China, so I can't really say if it is offensive or not.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LOYALTY</b>!
> The Japanese Shoe monopoly known as NIKE could not care less Who they offend.. As long as they make their Billions.. I have seen the Chamber of fear ads. I think they are playing up kids' fascination with video games. I'm not from China, so I can't really say if it is offensive or not.


It's about as offensive as Kill Bill.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't find it offensive but I can certainly understand someone who does. It's just like a bunch of movies and TV shows with a wise, native American mystic who is in touch with nature. It's a stereotype. Stereotypes can be offensive. I don't know why all of you are just ridiculing the complaints.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Like Ravnos, I do not find the ad offensive whatsoever (it's a rather creative one IMO), but I do see how it can be to some people. 

Funny enough though, I don't think any of my friends here in HK find it offensive either.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Deadlock</b>!
> lol what lame people


*
Exactly ^^
*


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

These ads are really insulting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SSrulez</b>!
> These ads are really insulting.


I find your screenname insulting. Are you going to change it?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I find your screenname insulting. Are you going to change it?


Ditto


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I find your screenname insulting. Are you going to change it?


Why are my first name letters insulting you?Paranoid?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SSrulez</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are my first name letters insulting you?Paranoid?


why is Lebron's commercial insulting? Paranoid? The fence swings both ways. And I just find it really ironic that someone from Frankfurt, named SSrulez, would have any opinions on what is offensive and what isn't. Deliberate or not. Because Lebron's commercial wasn't deliberate either.


----------



## carlos loozer (Dec 18, 2004)

*communists*

the chinese government just likes to screw with people, i'm sure most chinese kids think lebron is pretty cool 

ever seen a HK movie? communist dignitaries are portrayed in the most corrupt haphazard way possible.

raining on the lebron parade.


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: communists*



> Originally posted by <b>carlos loozer</b>!
> the chinese government just likes to screw with people, i'm sure most chinese kids think lebron is pretty cool
> 
> ever seen a HK movie? communist dignitaries are portrayed in the most corrupt haphazard way possible.
> ...


Bush's posey is not better than communists.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> NIKE Ad Producer: "Gentlemen, I think we came up with a really hot commercial that will excite interest here in the states, and will also drive up sales for your large Asian market."
> 
> ...


I find your screen name insulting. Please change it.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> I find your screen name insulting. Please change it.


No. Kiss my azz. I find YOUR screen name insulting. YOU change yours.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Kiss my azz. I find YOUR screen name insulting. YOU change yours.


No. And that's my final word. We're not gonna talk about this anymore....loser.....


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> No. And that's my final word. We're not gonna talk about this anymore....loser.....


Crazy ?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SSrulez</b>!
> 
> Crazy ?


This is about as obvious as one can get. Stephen S. huh? Yeah well, if that's the case I'm the Queen of Sheba.  

You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Isn't China the one where they kill anyone who says something bad about the government? Who really cares what they do. It's not like there are over a billion people living in China. Okay, fine, it's not like there are over a billion people that matter living in China.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gripni</b>!
> Isn't China the one where they kill anyone who says something bad about the government? Who really cares what they do. It's not like there are over a billion people living in China. *Okay, fine, it's not like there are over a billion people that matter living in China.*


What the ****? The people living in China don't "matter"? You're a disgusting person. 

You probably said that in an attempt to be funny. But it isn't. Instead, it makes you seem like an ignorant, if not racist, dick.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

I like these commericals, there interesting and different then most commercials we see now. I dont know how the anime commerical offends china tho...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The only thing that i find offending in these commercials are the shoes.....UGLY!:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: communists*



> Originally posted by <b>carlos loozer</b>!
> the chinese government just likes to screw with people, i'm sure most chinese kids think lebron is pretty cool
> 
> ever seen a HK movie? communist dignitaries are portrayed in the most corrupt haphazard way possible.


yes,most young ppl here i know don't find it offensive at all.but this country is ruled by some old craps who is paranoid about american cultures or anything from the west.they always overact on such stuffs,u gotta get used to it.:|


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> What the ****? The people living in China don't "matter"? You're a disgusting person.
> ...


I think he meant a billion people that matter to Nike (as in buy their products).


----------

